
Bug bonty, what do you think? - Timmia
I became interested in the direction of bughunting. I like to find critical errors, vulnerabilities and get paid for it. Who works in this field?
I found a project on a blockchain platform called Thera. I was interested in their offer to find bugs:<p>In order to improve the security of the program code, we announce the beginning of bug-hunting.
Anyone who finds a new critical bug (vulnerability) will get 100 000
TERA.
Bug should be reported confidentially to progr76@gmail.com or telegram @progr76
TERA Foundation: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;terafoundation.org<p>What do you think about this?
======
reportgunner
Is 100 000 TERA supposed to be a lot of money ?

~~~
Timmia
At the current exchange rate, about 569 dollars.

